# Port Line Shipmates



## paulo53 (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
I sailed as an engineer with Cunard's Port Line in the 70's. Does anyone know the whereabouts of Ron Clarke who was a deck cadet with Port Line in 1975/76? From what I remember Ron came from Romford in Essex. Also, the whereabouts of John Addison who was a 4th engineer with Port Line in 1975. 
Also, John Mercer who was a Junior Engineer in 1975. 

For any interested party's I am in contact with Pete Woodward 2nd Lecky in 1975 and Sam Mallia 4th Engineer in 1975. I have lost contact with Adrian Boyce 3rd Engineer in 1975. I last heard from Adrian in December 2008 and he was living in Melbourne Australia. I know Adrian was a diabetic and I fear the worst for him. It's very unusual for Adrian not to answer emails so any information regarding Adrian would be very welcome.

Regards to all,

Paul Marsden


----------



## capt jim martin (Jan 2, 2008)

*Port Line shipmates quoted below*



paulo53 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I sailed as an engineer with Cunard's Port Line in the 70's. Does anyone know the whereabouts of Ron Clarke who was a deck cadet with Port Line in 1975/76? From what I remember Ron came from Romford in Essex. Also, the whereabouts of John Addison who was a 4th engineer with Port Line in 1975.
> Also, John Mercer who was a Junior Engineer in 1975.
> 
> ...


Re above - are you aare of the Vintage Port Group on Yahoo which brings together ex Port Liners?

Jim Martin


----------



## paulo53 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Hello Jim*

Thank you for the information Jim. I am a member of Vintage Port and have recently been in contact with Adrian Boyce.

Kind Regards

Paul


----------



## Neil Whiteley (Jun 4, 2020)

Hello Paul. I believe we sailed together but I don't have any information on the names you mention.

I am also in Vintage Port.

Neil


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

paulo53 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I sailed as an engineer with Cunard's Port Line in the 70's. Does anyone know the whereabouts of Ron Clarke who was a deck cadet with Port Line in 1975/76? From what I remember Ron came from Romford in Essex. Also, the whereabouts of John Addison who was a 4th engineer with Port Line in 1975.
> Also, John Mercer who was a Junior Engineer in 1975.
> 
> ...


Sailed on port charmers twice in the late seventys as ships carpenter strange ship layout but good sea ship


----------



## pdwalton156 (Jan 12, 2022)

paulo53 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I sailed as an engineer with Cunard's Port Line in the 70's. Does anyone know the whereabouts of Ron Clarke who was a deck cadet with Port Line in 1975/76? From what I remember Ron came from Romford in Essex. Also, the whereabouts of John Addison who was a 4th engineer with Port Line in 1975.
> Also, John Mercer who was a Junior Engineer in 1975.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul, I was with port line as a lecky between 1975 and 1979. The life was amazing at sea and I loved it, only left due to to my partner at the time. Would love to re live those times "work hard, play harder" 😎


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

paulo53 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I sailed as an engineer with Cunard's Port Line in the 70's. Does anyone know the whereabouts of Ron Clarke who was a deck cadet with Port Line in 1975/76? From what I remember Ron came from Romford in Essex. Also, the whereabouts of John Addison who was a 4th engineer with Port Line in 1975.
> Also, John Mercer who was a Junior Engineer in 1975.
> 
> ...





paulo53 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I sailed as an engineer with Cunard's Port Line in the 70's. Does anyone know the whereabouts of Ron Clarke who was a deck cadet with Port Line in 1975/76? From what I remember Ron came from Romford in Essex. Also, the whereabouts of John Addison who was a 4th engineer with Port Line in 1975.
> Also, John Mercer who was a Junior Engineer in 1975.
> 
> ...


Hi there Paul I sailed with Ron Clarke on the markhor he was cadet at the time blond hair lad also sailed with John Addison in Brock's I think he had a beard if I remember 😀 tony


----------

